
Ever heard of speed renting?  - denglish
http://www.theage.com.au/national/speed-renting-may-be-just-the-right-move-for-homeless-20080919-4k9d.html
======
andrewf
Some background: there is a "rental crisis" in Australia, attributed to an
economic boom which means:

\- young people with skills in high demand are cashed up and moving out of
home earlier

\- there's a load of skilled and semi-skilled migrants coming into the country

The media will commonly run stories about 30 potential tenants turning up to
inspections. This is the extreme - some locations/price ranges are not
suffering high demand, and most properties fall somewhere in between.

------
tptacek
_one catch: each had just three minutes to spruik themselves or their property
before moving on._

"Spruik themselves"? Let's keep it clean, people.

